# Pre-made raw was in my supermarket all this time



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I found pre-made raw in my supermarket where I do my regular weekly shop of all places! 

It was totally by accident, we were getting something from an isle that we never normally get anything from and the gondola at the end had refridgerated pet food. I picked up one of the big sausage type rolls of processed food just to read how bad the ingredients were when I saw something that looked like raw meat. I checked the ingredients which turned out to be Kangaroo mince and chicken liver and hearts but nothing else  

I grabbed a small pack consisting of 5 individual portions (one portion is the perfect size for my two little ones to share), it was labelled for cats just because of the small serving size. There were 2kg bags labelled for dogs but with the same ingredients and from the same manufacturer. In the big pack it comes to 80 cents per 100 grams and 100 grams will serve both my dogs - can't get much cheaper than that!

So excited! This will take the hasstle out of doing raw for me. Have been giving chicken wings twice weekly but was a bit reluctant to go the whole hog until now. This plus a few chicken wings and a bit of kidney a couple of times a week and I'm set. That and their weekend breakfast treat of a lightly scrambled egg which they practically do backflips over.

My guys are not super into eating anything raw except chicken wings (but not raw chicken off the bone, explain that one) so they may be a bit hungry for the next few days until they decide to give it a go. It was turned down at dinner last night and breakfast today so chances are it will be eaten tonight. It has pretty much zero smell so i'm guessing that's why. I will stick to this kangaroo mince as their only food source for the rest of the week and then give them a ckicken wing on the weekend.

Hopefully this will get rid of the bit of doggy odour Ax and Chloe are starting to develop and help with Chloe's gas issues (but i think this is more from the fact that she's a gulper of food and water). I will report in on their progress


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Cool I will have to look at my market.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That's awesome! Let us know what they think! Lucky dogs.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Should raw bones be added to the mix?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If this was labeled for cats it may have some ingredients that cats need (taurine?) that dogs don't. Check and see! Sue


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> Should raw bones be added to the mix?


Yep, they get 2 bone in chicken wings each per week, it usually takes them 2 sittings to get through each wing.



> If this was labeled for cats it may have some ingredients that cats need (taurine?) that dogs don't. Check and see


I checked before I bought it, only ingredients listed were kangaroo meat and chicken livers and hearts. There were other minces that had heaps of vitamins and stuff added but I decided to stick with the 100% plain meat version.


----------



## Bean's Mum (Dec 11, 2011)

Can I ask which supermarket and brand? I wonder if they have it here in Adelaide.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

It's VIP pet foods from Coles. I think its called fussy cat or something like that. Has a white Persian on the packet and is in 5 little Chi sized portions.


----------



## Bean's Mum (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks, I usually shop at Woolies but will go and have a look for it in my local Coles.


----------

